# HB Eldora, HB Whipray, Drake Outlaw, New Water Willet - Feedback



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Take a look at Travis's Conchfish on her same hull as a whipray 10 k cheaper than a used whip 15 k cheaper than an overpriced eldora.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

The willet back deck is too short. You seem to sit underneath the poling platform


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

How heavy are your clients? 3-5” draft with 2 guys is possible if they are a buck fifty and three is stretching it in a small skiff. 6-8” sounds more realistic.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Following.


----------



## JDRProductions (Apr 9, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> How heavy are your clients? 3-5” draft with 2 guys is possible if they are a buck fifty and three is stretching it in a small skiff. 6-8” sounds more realistic.


Clients are typically 150-200. Recently on my old LT25 we ran around with me and two anglers...easily 4-5” draft with 3 people and that’s a relatively small/narrow hull. If these skiffs listed will perform similarly this would be a game changer for my use cases.


----------



## HPXFLY (Aug 27, 2015)

I own a low HP, lightweight whipray. Me, my GF, dog and cooler amounts to approx 475lbs and my boat drafts between 5-6in with that load.

Im biased I think the Whipray is the best of the ones you have mentioned for poling, stability for clients, ride and storage. Close second would be the drake, its a touch narrower so less stability, poles slightly better.

Keep in mind the eldora is a whipray, just less storage, finish work ect..

Never fished a willet


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

The tunnel on the Willet seems like a differentiator for running shallow. I would guess it would run skinnier than anything on your list.

Older Whiprays have proven to hold value, if that's important.

I think there's an Outlaw in Corpus Christi now. Drake might be able to introduce you to the owner.

I'm excited for you, whatever you land on! Tight lines, amigo!


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

The outlaw is a pretty narrow so the Whipray or Eldora the Explora would be a more stable option for clients. I like the drake outlaw but I wouldn't want more than 2 people on it at one time.


----------



## JDRProductions (Apr 9, 2017)

Outl


Bluwave said:


> The outlaw is a pretty narrow so the Whipray or Eldora the Explora would be a more stable option for clients. I like the drake outlaw but I wouldn't want more than 2 people on it at one time.


Outlaw beam is 59” according to their website. Willet is 62”. Agreed they might be a bit narrow for what I’d like but won’t know until I wet test them. They both appear to be wicked little skiffs!


----------



## JDRProductions (Apr 9, 2017)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Take a look at Travis's Conchfish on her same hull as a whipray 10 k cheaper than a used whip 15 k cheaper than an overpriced eldora.


Will do thanks!


----------



## JDRProductions (Apr 9, 2017)

not2shabby said:


> The tunnel on the Willet seems like a differentiator for running shallow. I would guess it would run skinnier than anything on your list.
> 
> Older Whiprays have proven to hold value, if that's important.
> 
> ...


I agree it should be able to get up skinnier but once on plane I’d argue that (I’d setup correctly) the other skiffs should perform with similar running draft even though they lack a tunnel. Since I typically pole on


HPXFLY said:


> I own a low HP, lightweight whipray. Me, my GF, dog and cooler amounts to approx 475lbs and my boat drafts between 5-6in with that load.
> 
> Im biased I think the Whipray is the best of the ones you have mentioned for poling, stability for clients, ride and storage. Close second would be the drake, its a touch narrower so less stability, poles slightly better.
> 
> ...



Excellent feedback thank you! What year is your Whip? 

Oddly enough, HB website lists the new Whipray as 570lbs and 3.5” draft (engine + fuel). They list the new Eldora as 350lbs and 3.5” draft. Something doesn’t line up. Which one is the skinnier boat??! =)


----------



## JDRProductions (Apr 9, 2017)

BTW - from looks of it I would venture a strong guess the Eldora has more shallow standing draft but would love a real comparison. According to some comments I’ve seen from Chris Morejohn, seems like he thinks the early Whips might draft less than Eldora based on a visual inspection of how the Eldora sits in the water.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

With the Willet, you could get your skeg even with the hull bottom. Cav plate and Foreman prop should allow you to run in inches. 

You should stop at New Water and talk to Tim about setup. You drive by there frequently!


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Hey Joe,

I have an early Whipray, supposedly one of the lightest. It measures 3” unloaded and something like 5” with 2 guys averaging 225. Runs 32 mph solo with Merc 25 2 stroke, 28 with 2 guys. I have video of running in chop; PM me with your mobile # and I will send it to you


----------



## JDRProductions (Apr 9, 2017)

not2shabby said:


> With the Willet, you could get your skeg even with the hull bottom. Cav plate and Foreman prop should allow you to run in inches.
> 
> You should stop at New Water and talk to Tim about setup. You drive by there frequently!


I would like to drop in sometime to see their shop and ask some que


Stevie said:


> Hey Joe,
> 
> I have an early Whipray, supposedly one of the lightest. It measures 3” unloaded and something like 5” with 2 guys averaging 225. Runs 32 mph solo with Merc 25 2 stroke, 28 with 2 guys. I have video of running in chop; PM me with your mobile # and I will send it to you



Thanks Stevie! - sent you a DM.


----------



## WatermanGB (Jan 25, 2019)

the whipray and edlora have the same hull so they displace the same amount of water that is why they draft the same unloaded 3.5...once you start putting weight in the draft keeps going down.


----------



## JDRProductions (Apr 9, 2017)

WatermanGB said:


> the whipray and edlora have the same hull so they displace the same amount of water that is why they draft the same unloaded 3.5...once you start putting weight in the draft keeps going down.


Ok so this might have answered my question...if the hulls are identical (didn’t realize that) and they are using same material (carbon innegra) then the Eldora has to be a shallower draft skiff considering that it’s entirely stripped down and the Whipray has lots more interior finish out. Still don’t see why the Whipray is listed as 3.5” draft in a configuration that weighs much more than the Eldora though...


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

JDRProductions said:


> Anyone have comparison feedback on these four skiffs? They are all seeming super capable for the purist who loves an ultra skinny, ultra utilitarian skiff. Things I’m curious to know:
> 
> - How does Eldora compare to the original Whipray? I noticed on HB website it says the current Whipray has same draft as they advertise for Eldora, but the Eldora supposedly weighs a couple hundred lbs less. Something doesn’t line up for me...how does Eldora compare to original Whipray since the original Whipray is similar weight but appears to have better storage config? Anyone have experience running both the original Whipray and the Eldora?
> 
> ...


There's 50 page thread on the eldora


----------



## seapro17sv (Feb 3, 2015)

DuckNut said:


> There's 50 page thread on the eldora


I had to go look on their website after following this conversation. The only thing I can figure is they built the new Whip like a tank to handle the recommended 40-70 hp motor, when the older whip and the Conchfish are both designed for a 25. I still can't figure how the hell they added 220 pounds, that's almost the weight of another skiff. It's then impossible for them to both draft the same empty, and without a motor, so their draft specs on the website cannot be correct. I don't know what the PPI (pounds per inch inversion) is for these skiffs, but based on my Bateau builds I'd guess somewhere between 150-200 pounds, and probably more toward the lower end. So two anglers adding 300-400 pounds would sink the hull approximately 2", making it at least a 5" draft. Personally I feel all these boats are 2 man skiffs, unless you're just soaking bait, but that's just my opinion. Ideally, 1 on the platform, and 1 on the bow, a third guy is just in the way to sight fish efficiently and not have to take turns.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

If you are looking utilitarian in this size range, Spear deserves a mention. 

This is especially the case if you are looking for a tunnel hull.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

seapro17sv said:


> I had to go look on their website after following this conversation. The only thing I can figure is they built the new Whip like a tank to handle the recommended 40-70 hp motor, when the older whip and the Conchfish are both designed for a 25. I still can't figure how the hell they added 220 pounds, that's almost the weight of another skiff. It's then impossible for them to both draft the same empty, and without a motor, so their draft specs on the website cannot be correct. I don't know what the PPI (pounds per inch inversion) is for these skiffs, but based on my Bateau builds I'd guess somewhere between 150-200 pounds, and probably more toward the lower end. So two anglers adding 300-400 pounds would sink the hull approximately 2", making it at least a 5" draft. Personally I feel all these boats are 2 man skiffs, unless you're just soaking bait, but that's just my opinion. Ideally, 1 on the platform, and 1 on the bow, a third guy is just in the way to sight fish efficiently and not have to take turns.


I think empty the draft difference between the two is probably immeasurable. Okay, maybe not immeasurable, but close to it. I also think that adding 300 -400 pounds of dudes in no way sinks that hull another 2 inches.


----------



## seapro17sv (Feb 3, 2015)

Sublime said:


> I think empty the draft difference between the two is probably immeasurable. Okay, maybe not immeasurable, but close to it. I also think that adding 300 -400 pounds of dudes in now way sinks that hull another 2 inches.


I've been reading this forum for a few years now and every one is always concerned with adding unnecessary weight to their skiffs, whether building from scratch or adding to a factory built skiff. And I'm not talking 220 pounds difference, guys are always worried about really insignificant amounts like 10 pounds here or there. Like I said, I don't know what the PPI (pounds per inch immersion) is for this hull, but for my FS18 it is 174 pounds, so I'm making a fairly reasonable guess that 220 pounds would sink this boat at least an inch, therefore adding 300-400 pounds more flesh in the boat would sink it at least another 1 1/2". The PPI is the amount of weight it takes to sink a given hull 1". I have absolutely no idea how yacht designers figure out all this stuff, but it's just common sense that 2 identical hulls of different weights will draft differently, and 220 pounds is a huge difference in a small skiff like the whip.


----------



## I Heart Big Ugglies (Oct 5, 2017)

seapro17sv said:


> I've been reading this forum for a few years now and every one is always concerned with adding unnecessary weight to their skiffs, whether building from scratch or adding to a factory built skiff. And I'm not talking 220 pounds difference, guys are always worried about really insignificant amounts like 10 pounds here or there. Like I said, I don't know what the PPI (pounds per inch immersion) is for this hull, but for my FS18 it is 174 pounds, so I'm making a fairly reasonable guess that 220 pounds would sink this boat at least an inch, therefore adding 300-400 pounds more flesh in the boat would sink it at least another 1 1/2". The PPI is the amount of weight it takes to sink a given hull 1". I have absolutely no idea how yacht designers figure out all this stuff, but it's just common sense that 2 identical hulls of different weights will draft differently, and 220 pounds is a huge difference in a small skiff like the whip.


I think it is entertaining to say the least when guys that weigh 250-275 are worried about 10pounds here or 10 pounds there on their skiffs.... They will give up 10HP because of an extra 40 pounds on the transom but they dont mind a second plate at the buffet line. Hopefully I didn't just detail this thread.


----------



## seapro17sv (Feb 3, 2015)

I Heart Big Ugglies said:


> I think it is entertaining to say the least when guys that weigh 250-275 are worried about 10pounds here or 10 pounds there on their skiffs.... They will give up 10HP because of an extra 40 pounds on the transom. Hopefully I didn't just detail this thread.


Having built 4 of the Bateau, Jacque's Mertens stitch and glue skiffs I sometimes get inquiries as to what skiff I'd recommend, and the first questions I ask are how many guys will usually be fishing, and how much does the builder and his most frequent fishing buddy weigh? It makes a huge difference on a small skiff, and I find most adults these days are not what we'd define as petite. For example; on my FS18, my most frequent fishing buddy weighs 165, and I'm at 175, but when I take a buddy at 220, only 55 pounds more, the difference in the way the boat feels under power and under pole is way different. Also makes a big difference how good the balance is of the guy on the bow. I find lifelong surfer buds with good balance are barely noticeable, while other guys can practically throw you off the platform when moving around the boat. All these skinny water skiffs are very sensitive to weight in general, and the movement and positioning of that weight in the boat.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

seapro17sv said:


> Having built 4 of the Bateau, Jacque's Mertens stitch and glue skiffs I sometimes get inquiries as to what skiff I'd recommend, and the first questions I ask are how many guys will usually be fishing, and how much does the builder and his most frequent fishing buddy weigh? It makes a huge difference on a small skiff, and I find most adults these days are not what we'd define as petite. For example; on my FS18, my most frequent fishing buddy weighs 165, and I'm at 175, but when I take a buddy at 220, only 55 pounds more, the difference in the way the boat feels under power and under pole is way different. Also makes a big difference how good the balance is of the guy on the bow. I find lifelong surfer buds with good balance are barely noticeable, while other guys can practically throw you off the platform when moving around the boat. All these skinny water skiffs are very sensitive to weight in general, and the movement and positioning of that weight in the boat.


I can appreciate this! I can say honestly in my boat with myself and the GF we are about 300 lbs together and there is a noticeable difference if I have someone that weight 200+ lbs on the boat.


----------



## JDRProductions (Apr 9, 2017)

seapro17sv said:


> I've been reading this forum for a few years now and every one is always concerned with adding unnecessary weight to their skiffs, whether building from scratch or adding to a factory built skiff. And I'm not talking 220 pounds difference, guys are always worried about really insignificant amounts like 10 pounds here or there. Like I said, I don't know what the PPI (pounds per inch immersion) is for this hull, but for my FS18 it is 174 pounds, so I'm making a fairly reasonable guess that 220 pounds would sink this boat at least an inch, therefore adding 300-400 pounds more flesh in the boat would sink it at least another 1 1/2". The PPI is the amount of weight it takes to sink a given hull 1". I have absolutely no idea how yacht designers figure out all this stuff, but it's just common sense that 2 identical hulls of different weights will draft differently, and 220 pounds is a huge difference in a small skiff like the whip.


Agree 100% which is why I wanted to spark the thread. Perhaps the hull weight of Whipray on the website is inaccurate...?? I know the original Whips were said to be more along the 250lb range...


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

There are very few or no people that have experience with all four of the skiffs because three of them are relatively new with low hours. In any case, the engine selection is limited to the lightest versions to ensure minimum draft at the stern (or not). How often will you cross open water,(ride/spray), do you need to plane shallow with hole shot, how many people on the skiff, do you like to push skiffs in Texas wind, level of experience, and fuel range. All four of the skiffs will fish better with two people and will be tippy for the older crowd that will be your primary customer. Of course you can add the bow cage to any of the skiffs for stability while casting. I have fished the 04 light Whipray with F60 jack plate and the 2013 heavier Whipray with Tohatsu 50 2S no jack plate. I would pick the 2013 set up for ride and pushing shallow, but I like Yamaha engines.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Speed degradation is where you are going to notice the most when piling weight into one of these skiffs.

Imo, you won't notice a significant difference in draft with two 150 pound guys vs two 250 pound guys. Anyone remember the old BT DVDs where one of them showed a B2 loaded down with weights? They put over *4,000* pounds in that skiff before the gunnels went under. So, in a properly balance skiff you aren't going to notice a little weight variance here and there other than speed.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I know that I can tell a huge difference in poling draft with an extra person on board but my speed is not affected, I can actually run a little faster with an extra body on board up front instead of using trim tabs to push the bow down.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I know that I can tell a huge difference in poling draft with an extra person on board but my speed is not affected, I can actually run a little faster with an extra body on board up front instead of using trim tabs to push the bow down.


Maybe so. I never had more than two total on any of my skiffs. As far as speed, you've got a 70 horse two stroke. The Outlaw is rated for 20-40, the Willet is rated for 30. Can't find the max HP for the Eldora, but everyone I have seen so far has had a 25 on it. Weigh a 25 or 30 horse skiff down and you're going slower.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sublime said:


> Maybe so. I never had more than two total on any of my skiffs. As far as speed, you've got a 70 horse two stroke. The Outlaw is rated for 20-40, the Willet is rated for 30. Can't find the max HP for the Eldora, but everyone I have seen so far has had a 25 on it. Weigh a 25 or 30 horse skiff down and you're going slower.


Yeah I replied too fast, you are spot on.


----------



## JDRProductions (Apr 9, 2017)

sjrobin said:


> More important than speed is power for hole shot and planing at 10 to 12 mph. I do not know if JDR wants a personal, occasional business two person skiff for his lodge or if he is thinking three on board most of the time like a primary business skiff. And yes adding more weight load in these ultra light skiffs with small HP engines will significantly affect handling and draft and in some cases to the point where you would have to ask yourself "Why did I buy this skiff?


The former...but I would also like for it to be a capable guiding skiff. My old Gheenoe LT25 (20hp Tohatsu tiller) left a void when I got rid of it. It was the perfect ultra skinny skiff for bluebird weather days when I wanted to get back into places where shoreline burning Texas scooters and most other poling skiffs wouldn’t/couldn’t go. I used to fish the LT25 with 3 people all the time. While it’s not a skiff I would want to guide 3 on regularly, it was very do-able when conditions permitted. I tend to believe any of the four skiffs listed would draft about what the LT25 does but offer a much more dry ride and less hull slap than the LT25. Really appreciate all the feedback thus far!


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

“A utilitarian tiller skiff such as Whipray, Eldora, Willet, or Outlaw that will draft 3-5” with 2-3 anglers+load and still stay reasonably dry when running in a foot or two of chop sounds very appealing to me to add to the fleet at my lodge.”

This is a quote from the beginning of the thread. When and if this ever happens you will see pigs flying, redfish tailing in rain puddles and God only knows what other strange things happening.

I own a 20 year old Whip and yes, it will be dry in a one foot chop but no way will it float in 3-5 inches of water with three people and their gear. Keep in mind that a lighter skiff might not handle as well as a heavier skiff in chop. The good news with the Whip is that you can use the trim tabs to keep the bow down and cut through a chop as long as it’s a small chop.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Good discussion......love the knowledge here on MS.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Zaraspook said:


> “A utilitarian tiller skiff such as Whipray, Eldora, Willet, or Outlaw that will *draft 3-5” with 2-3 anglers+load and still stay reasonably dry when running in a foot or two of chop *sounds very appealing to me to add to the fleet at my lodge.”


Yeah...most boats that will float in anything around 5" are going to pucker you up pretty good running in true two foot chop...I don't care who you are or how experienced you are. That lack of free board really gets magnified in those conditions...


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Steve you definitely need to show us more pictures of that new tiller Pro.

I love that your standing on the back deck while you run her.


----------



## Billthechair (Jan 23, 2016)

JDRProductions said:


> Anyone have comparison feedback on these four skiffs? They are all seeming super capable for the purist who loves an ultra skinny, ultra utilitarian skiff. Things I’m curious to know:
> 
> - How does Eldora compare to the original Whipray? I noticed on HB website it says the current Whipray has same draft as they advertise for Eldora, but the Eldora supposedly weighs a couple hundred lbs less. Something doesn’t line up for me...how does Eldora compare to original Whipray since the original Whipray is similar weight but appears to have better storage config? Anyone have experience running both the original Whipray and the Eldora?
> 
> ...


I’m not sure about the other skiffs you mentioned, but I have fished 3 ( 2 180 lbs and 1 small lady)in my 2001 Whipray. We love the skiff for Mosquito Lagoon and Out front in Flamingo. That said it is a much better. 2 person skiff. Floats as skinny as we’ve ever need to to catch reds and such and poles very easily. But, it is not a big water boat and could get uncomfortable for 3 folks crossing a long choppy bay. I pick my days and Go go as skinny as I need to. it is also very stable on the pole.


----------



## Billthechair (Jan 23, 2016)

JDRProductions said:


> Anyone have comparison feedback on these four skiffs? They are all seeming super capable for the purist who loves an ultra skinny, ultra utilitarian skiff. Things I’m curious to know:
> 
> - How does Eldora compare to the original Whipray? I noticed on HB website it says the current Whipray has same draft as they advertise for Eldora, but the Eldora supposedly weighs a couple hundred lbs less. Something doesn’t line up for me...how does Eldora compare to original Whipray since the original Whipray is similar weight but appears to have better storage config? Anyone have experience running both the original Whipray and the Eldora?
> 
> ...


I am wondering what it is about the Mosquito that is prompting you to change. I fished out of a Mosquito with a guide and thought it handle fairly well. he also had a Zuke 60. there were 2 anglers and a guide though only one guy fishing at a time.


----------



## Billthechair (Jan 23, 2016)

sjrobin said:


> Here is video from yesterday hole shot and short cutting San Antonio Bay in the 2019 HB Pro. About 5pm gusting to 19 mph. If I am not alert I will stuff the bow doing this at 18 mph.
> 
> https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0iGbgKdZJG43dG


It’s also very easy to stuff the bow of my Whipray if I trim the tabs too much and am not paying attention. haven’t done that lately. Either I’m getting older, smarter or more conservative- older for sure.


----------



## JDRProductions (Apr 9, 2017)

Mosquito is a wonderful skiff, especially considering how well it handles big water for a boat it’s size. Not saying I want to replace it altogether...just looking for something that would get me to the fish on the days when the fish are in ultra skinny water I can’t get to without a skiff that floats in sub 5” loaded with anglers.



Billthechair said:


> I am wondering what it is about the Mosquito that is prompting you to change. I fished out of a Mosquito with a guide and thought it handle fairly well. he also had a Zuke 60. there were 2 anglers and a guide though only one guy fishing at a time.


----------



## Billthechair (Jan 23, 2016)

Well, in my 2001 Whip, we have been in water skinnier than most of the reds we see in the Lagoon and at Flamingo. That’s with 6-12 gallons of gas, plenty of gear, 460-490 lbs of anglers, food and water. that’s with the original 2 stroke 40 Mercury that is still cooking along. If you can find something like that, it should work for you. Though you do have to slow down and use the tabs in a big chop.


----------



## JDRProductions (Apr 9, 2017)

Billthechair said:


> Well, in my 2001 Whip, we have been in water skinnier than most of the reds we see in the Lagoon and at Flamingo. That’s with 6-12 gallons of gas, plenty of gear, 460-490 lbs of anglers, food and water. that’s with the original 2 stroke 40 Mercury that is still cooking along. If you can find something like that, it should work for you. Though you do have to slow down and use the tabs in a big chop.


----------



## JohnG (Jan 7, 2018)

Not sure how big of a hurry you are in but I have a Outlaw coming to Texas (Rockport) Jan(ish) that you’re welcome to ride.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I am going to preface by saying the original Whipray is one of my all time favorite skiffs....I can still say that even though I am an Ankona rep. LOL.

My question is, and I am hoping someone more knowledgeable than me can answer this: How can the Whipray, in its current form, draft the 3.5" inches at 570# as the website says, when the original (Chittum, Pallot, Morejohn) Whipray drafted the same but weighed significantly less? The original Whipray ('98, '99, '00, '01) was rated for a 40 HP max if memory serves. The current Whipray is 40-70 HP so it has to be beefier and thus weighing more...even with the Carbon Innegra hull. I'm also not understanding how the Eldora can be the same hull as the Whipray, stripped down of course, but weigh less and draft the same? I know after the original band broke up and Broderick took over and then eventually Peterson, the hull weights and draft numbers increased on the HB skiffs as higher HP ratings were added. I guess the numbers in their current form for the Whipray do not make sense. Ultimately, we are talking about mere inches that will still get you as skinny as you'll ever need to be but....I wish to be educated....


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Let’s not be naive, skiff manufacturers post numbers that are not real world numbers or measure in very different ways. 

No magic formula to it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Shadowcast said:


> I am going to preface by saying the original Whipray is one of my all time favorite skiffs....I can still say that even though I am an Ankona rep. LOL.
> 
> My question is, and I am hoping someone more knowledgeable than me can answer this: How can the Whipray, in its current form, draft the 3.5" inches at 570# as the website says, when the original (Chittum, Pallot, Morejohn) Whipray drafted the same but weighed significantly less? The original Whipray ('98, '99, '00, '01) was rated for a 40 HP max if memory serves. The current Whipray is 40-70 HP so it has to be beefier and thus weighing more...even with the Carbon Innegra hull. I'm also not understanding how the Eldora can be the same hull as the Whipray, stripped down of course, but weigh less and draft the same? I know after the original band broke up and Broderick took over and then eventually Peterson, the hull weights and draft numbers increased on the HB skiffs as higher HP ratings were added. I guess the numbers in their current form for the Whipray do not make sense. Ultimately, we are talking about mere inches that will still get you as skinny as you'll ever need to be but....I wish to be educated....


Helium


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I do not know for certain if the original Whipray mold was modified by CP to accommodate heavier engines without measuring the beam at the bottom, not top side, but I would bet it has been. A few pics of my 2015 Pro/F60 Yamaha, two guys at 200 lbs. The pusher weight is a little to starboard so not a square float. I have measured my 2019 Pro at six inches even no anglers, full fuel, typical gear, and the float is not exactly level without an angler at the bow. As I have stated before, 1/4" draft delta is a big difference in Texas on a lot of fish hunting days. That is *not *a big difference on most days along the rest of the gulf coast and Florida as long as the draft is in the seven inch range with your typical load.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Shadowcast said:


> I am going to preface by saying the original Whipray is one of my all time favorite skiffs....I can still say that even though I am an Ankona rep. LOL.
> 
> My question is, and I am hoping someone more knowledgeable than me can answer this: How can the Whipray, in its current form, draft the 3.5" inches at 570# as the website says, when the original (Chittum, Pallot, Morejohn) Whipray drafted the same but weighed significantly less? The original Whipray ('98, '99, '00, '01) was rated for a 40 HP max if memory serves. The current Whipray is 40-70 HP so it has to be beefier and thus weighing more...even with the Carbon Innegra hull. I'm also not understanding how the Eldora can be the same hull as the Whipray, stripped down of course, but weigh less and draft the same? I know after the original band broke up and Broderick took over and then eventually Peterson, the hull weights and draft numbers increased on the HB skiffs as higher HP ratings were added. I guess the numbers in their current form for the Whipray do not make sense. Ultimately, we are talking about mere inches that will still get you as skinny as you'll ever need to be but....I wish to be educated....


Helium


----------



## Orivera (May 5, 2015)

I have fished the outlaw and seen the Eldora up close, the outlaw impressed me with its stability given that its a narrow boat. Eldora was nice but the lack of storage seems like a missed opportunity. I would honestly say save 5k and get the outlaw.


----------

